# Almost ready for harvest



## cyberquest (Mar 16, 2007)

well its finally just about time to start chopping the ladies. just have a couple questions before i do. 

ok on a lot of my plants it looks like the bottom buds are getting red hairs before the top buds. the plant pictured below is one of those plants, bottom buds are covered in brown hairs and the top bud is still white haired and green. 

is this normal? and can i trim the buds that are brown haired and leave the others to finish off a little longer. the top buds on none of the plants seem ready, but more then half of them have bottom buds that are 90% covered in brown hairs. 

what should i do?


----------



## HerbiJesus (Mar 16, 2007)

in my opinion, i'd leave them a bit longer. the lower buds are always the first to turn. i'm not sure about chopping some and leaving others to mature, i would have thought that would propa stress the plant out. but i'm not an expert. wait for some more views on it. they look real nice tho  :aok:


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 16, 2007)

well i read some where before dont remember but it said that if u want to pick anything off ur plant to take it from the bottom because the bottom is ready before the top. and i also do that to my own plants. but anyways cyber those ladies look sweet cant wait to hear how they smoke man great work


----------



## KADE (Mar 16, 2007)

Indoors in a clean growroom I know of many ppl that harvest the  bottom with no problems... outdoors the 'wounds' left can be infected easier by viruses.. so isn't that great of an idea... can always try it on one plant.. and see if there is a difference!


----------



## DankCloset (Mar 18, 2007)

you know, thats freakin odd, in my time growing, i have noticed something, when flowering with fluoro's, the top has always turned before the bottom, hince partial harvest, personally you'd be fine harvesting the bottom and leaving the rest to finish off, when reaching this point, your buds really arent forming still, all there doing so to speak is toping off, i.e gaining girth, witch they still will do, even will the low amount of stress from harvesting. but on the other hand, with my hps i noticed everytime, that the plant went from the bottom up.


----------

